# Clearblue pink dye evap



## monroea

I'm just wondering what everyone's experience is with clearblue pink dye. I definitely think this is an evap as I didn't see it before the 5 minute mark. I've never used this brand or kind of test before so I'm just wondering what everyone's experiences are.


----------



## 3boys

Never used them before. Hope it is not an evap.


----------



## tdog

I've used these and never had a issue with them before fxd it's a bfp xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

That’s dark for a evap, how long did it take to show up love? I’ve never used that brand so have no experience but here’s hoping that’s no evap but a BFP instead


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive!


----------



## beclou94

I’d say that looks positive! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi love did you test again?


----------



## monroea

It ended up being negative and I really did not like this brand. I will not be buying them again.


----------



## mimi4

I am sorry, but I am sure everything will work out for you


----------



## thencomesbebe

Just came here to say same thing happened to me with he Clearblue pink dye this month. I'm so sorry. Big hugs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

monroea said:


> It ended up being negative and I really did not like this brand. I will not be buying them again.

  
I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------

